# 94 E32 - Engine shaking



## T's Sweetride (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 94' E32. I went to crank my car about an hour or two of just driving and my engine is shaking profusely. It is shaking so bad that it has the entire car shaking. Of course I did not drive it. But I am wanting to know what this may be from. I have heard that it could be my idler arm or my fuel injector ( with the fuel injector can i use some good quality cleaner in hopes to rectify this?). This is new and has never happened, like I said I was just driving and had no problems. Can someone offer some ideas of what this can be please?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Start it and listen under the hood for a vacuum leak. Check that the dipstick and oil cap are correctly seated first.


----------



## T's Sweetride (Feb 25, 2008)

*Shaking Engine*

Thanks, Terry! I went and checked the dipstick and cap and they are both fine. Can you think of anything else i can look for? :dunno:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Oil separator to the left of the waterpump. All three hoses should look good and be firmly attached.

After that it requires taking stuff apart.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

how long has it been since you've changed your spark plugs? give those a look. wont hurt. mine were getting fouled out and were easily getting soaked with fuel. since i've changed them, no problems.


----------

